# Bent swordtail



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I picked up a couple of swordtails a couple of weeks ago and they have both develoved what looks like a bent spine. I have removed them from my livebearer tank and put them into a tank of their own. Any one know what causes this and should I be concerned about the others in the tank having the same problem? 

The water conditions seem okay the tank has been running for about six months with no other problems. 50 gallon tank with a bunch of guppies, swordtails, platies and a couple of bristlenose plecos. Ph is at 7, ammonia, nitrates and nitrites all at 0. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Aquarium Fish Deformities


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

This used to happen to my guppies when I bred them years and years ago. They were not born this way but it would suddenly happen. At that time I read that and was told by a few that it was fish TB. Those fish were quickly culled.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I had something like this happen with one of my Harlequin Rasboras. I post-dived myself to find the description/video (note--worst video quality ever!):
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/help-sick-injured-rasbora-37265/
I had two with bent spines -- the one that I ask about in that thread developed overnight, and the bend makes the tail point curve abruptly downwards at the end of the body; the other one (that you catch a glimpse of at the end of the video) was born (I'm assuming) with an s-curve spine and he is still going strong.

eta: none of the other Harleys ever developed whatever the sick one had.


----------

